
Amazing Search Experience using Bing's AJAX API - jmorin007
http://www.istartedsomething.com/livesearch/
======
johns
Recent submission to blog post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=775616>

------
zurcociremer
now this is what web search should be.

